# lack of sex !



## katie jane

my husband works away 2 weeks every month , i find this so hard to deal with .. i dont want to be unfaithful to him but i find not having sex each day really hard to cope with . how do you cope when your partner is away so much ?


----------



## Ditajr

Toys...


----------



## katie jane

have some and yes i do enjoy not quite the same though  miss the excitment


----------



## Ditajr

Well i honestly don't know what to tell you...there isn't much else you can do. Phone sex?


----------



## michzz

Since you two don't have kids and you are not employed currently, can you go with him on these trips? At least some of the time?


----------



## katie jane

I do go with him lots of times , i do have a step son who is staying so its not always possible to go with him . I have started to help out at a local hospice , i just miss being intimate


----------



## lastinline

Wow, Europe really is lost if waiting two weeks for sex while your spouse is gone working has become an unbearable hardship. How about this KJ, remember that while he is gone working, he is gone working for you. See it as a gift he has given you, so you have the opportunity to stay home with your step son, and the ability to donate your time to local charities. Change your perspective KJ. Try looking at what you have gained rather than what you have lost. LIL


----------



## Mommybean

I'm afraid in this case, you just have to deal with it. If he is gone for two weeks out of each month, he is dealing with it the same as you. Its not like he is cutting you off to be mean or something. He's doing what he has to do to support you. Marriage means that sometimes, you have to miss something (such as intimacy) when life gets in the way. Why not try to do something to better yourself while he is away and make the most of the welcome home when he gets back??


----------



## katie jane

thanks for letting me see it from his point of view  feel really selfish now , guess i just miss him .


----------



## michzz

Maybe something like this wold be useful?

Internet Enabled Rabbit Vibrator

Internet Enabled Rabbit Vibrator

long distance participation?


----------



## katie jane

Michzz ive been out and purchased !!  thanks


----------



## psychocandy

michzz said:


> Maybe something like this wold be useful?
> 
> Internet Enabled Rabbit Vibrator
> 
> Internet Enabled Rabbit Vibrator
> 
> long distance participation?


Better not click on the link because I'm at work but even the description sounds well cool !!!!!


----------



## OurJourneyAs1

Hang in there honey, he will be home soon and when he is he will be all yours!! Try hot steamy phone sex and picture mail while apart.


----------



## katie jane

found out he was sleeping with his P.A kinda kills this thread !!!


----------



## MarkTwain

Geeez join my club, sorry sweetheart.


----------



## katie jane

Thanks mark , It's not a club i want to be in !! but has had a knock on effect .. have no desire to have sex !!


----------



## MarkTwain

Well that cured that little problem then


----------



## katie jane

yep , have been asked to go out for a drink by guys at work etc but i guess im just emotionally drained


----------



## MarkTwain

katie jane said:


> yep , have been asked to go out for a drink by guys at work etc but i guess im just emotionally drained


OMG you're in demand already!


----------



## katie jane

Nah i work in a volunteer place !! they are loads older and im so not ready for anyone else ! still very raw


----------



## psychocandy

I reckon KJ would be in demand very easily...


----------



## katie jane

thanks Psychocandy ... i have started to feel loads better about whats happened .  defo not ready for a man in my life just yet though ...


----------



## psychocandy

katie jane said:


> thanks Psychocandy ... i have started to feel loads better about whats happened .  defo not ready for a man in my life just yet though ...


Hey - I've got one or two single friends....


----------



## katie jane

ha ha  im gonna stay single ... i need to find me again before i take on any man lol . i need to start trusting men to ..im sure your not all the same lol


----------



## psychocandy

No - some of us are nice !!!! ;-)


----------



## katie jane

then theres hope  x


----------



## michzz

You'll hop back on that horse when you are ready.


----------



## katie jane

michzz said:


> You'll hop back on that horse when you are ready.


Yes I need at least 12 months of being single  and I'm feeling happy about that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz

Good for you to know your limits and time for perspective.


----------

